# Corn Snake advice needed for snake newbie



## ukdeveloper (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello, 

I have just found this forum and was looking for a little advice. I have just got my first cali corn and I am a little confused about the feeding/handling situation.

The man in the shop told me I should not handle the snake for 24 hours BEFORE a feed is due and for 36-48 hours AFTER. And i should feed the snake every 4-5 days.

Now he was fed yesterday in the shop before i took him home so he is due for another feed sat/sun. Now if i follow the man in the shops instructions the following should apply:

TUES:FED (do not handle)
WED: DO NOT HANDLE fed day before and still in the 48 hours do not handle period
THU: DO NOT HANDLE: fed TUES and still within the do not handle period
FRI: FREE TO HANDLE if not feeding him on sat otherwise dont handle because this would be the 24 hour pre feed period
SAT: DO NOT HANDLE 24 hour pre feed period
SUN: DO NOT HANDLE: feed.

Im a bit confused... does this mean if my snake eats every 4 days... he can never be handled? or at most can only be handled for ONE day max? as i was looking for a snake that was happy to be handled regularly, and most forums say that corns are the best for this.

Maybe im just being a complete newb and not getting this timescale thing right so any advice would be great.

Thanks in advance and great forum.

Carl.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hatchling corns should eat every 5-7 days. Not every four or you will end up with a fat snake 
Once you have your snake in a good routine and know it is eating well and keeping down it's food you will be able to handle it more often. I would still leave it 24hrs after eating but none of mine mind being handled before being fed. In fact I tend to clean their tanks on the night they get fed as I know I will not be going in to clean it the next day and they don't mind being taken out, cleaned then fed. Actually, my 8 month old normal corn ate her dinner on the bed last week cos she saw it sitting at the side and nabbed it!
Just wait a few weeks until your snake is established. Once you know you have no feeding problems you can handle him more often. 
He'll eventually go on to feeds every 7 days giving you more opportunity to handle him.
It goes with all snakes - not just corns - not to handle after eating. However I think if you have a snake who is a good eater and keeping it's food down you can handle before a fed. As for after, I'd wait until the belly bump goes down and you will be ok to handle him.
I will stress again though that I would give him several weeks to settle into a feeding routine before you start handling him more.
I hope this has helped.
I handle all my snakes every night - even just for ten minutes to get them used to being handled. Just let him settle in.


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

That's not realy true, You can handle a corn before you feed it. If you have you temps correct it will take your corn 24-48 hours to digest its meal. Also you don't need to feed your corn every 4-5 days you can do it every 7 days and longer as it matures. For instance I feed my corn snake every sunday leave it alone untill tuesday night and handle it every day after that.


----------



## bilzo (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Carl

As already stated, it's only AFTER feeding that it's best not to handle for a couple of days. While young you can feed about once a week is fine, but as your snake grows and takes progressively larger prey items that will extend to every 10 - 14 days or so. So don't worry, you'll have plenty of chances to handle your corn, and they are very tolerant of handling so enjoy!

Since you're new to snakes I would recommend spending some time reading through old threads here, and maybe also look for a decent book on snake husbandry. Check that you have your viv set up correctly (size, temp gradient, hides etc.) and you'll have many years of fascination and enjoyment from the little guy!

Welcome to the hobby, and be sure to post back here if you have any questions or problems!

Bill


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

all u have to do is feed it every 6 days and leave 48 hours after feeding then u can handle as much as you like


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the person who sold you him was being overly cautious but to be honest I am glad there are people out there erring on the side of caution 
Let him settle for a few weeks - try not to handle him. Once you've got him feeding well then you can handle him when you like. Just leave him after he's eating - seeing a snake regurg is NOT nice


----------



## Jamz (Nov 22, 2007)

ukdeveloper said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> TUES:FED (do not handle)
> ...


So basically you're being instructed to handle your snake ONE time a week?
I don't see why you can't handle them BEFORE a feed, mine all do fine, although i wouldn't advise handling them on the day of the feed as they may start ascociating handling with being fed and mistake your hand for food. :whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I HAVE to handle Minty before i feed him as he comes out of the viv and into a sep tub for feeding. I cannot understand why you were told this. Although i NEVER handle him afterwards for at least a day so he can digest his food. ( i tip tub slightly and he goes back into viv by himself after a feed )


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Agree with all above. and it is nice to hear of an over cautious retailer.


----------

